# A mystery guest



## kimbm04r (Apr 22, 2005)

I was looking at my tank last night and couldn't believe my eyes when I saw this guy.  I have no idea where it came from I have NEVER had one before. And he appears to be the only one I can find. The only way he could have gotten into my tank is by hitchhiking a ride when I bought plants but which ones, I haven't gotten new plants in quite a while.










He disappeared into the substrate after I took that picture.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Aww he's a cutie. He's one of a variety of what is generally termed "Malaysian Trumpet snails." I suspect you are right when you say he probably hitchhiked on some plants. Many aquatic gardeners find that they keep the substrate aerated and churned up and are beneficial to the aquarium.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Ditto on what PG said. But I would also bet you have a lot more than you expect. An hour or two after lights out or before lights on, shine a flashlight in the tank and take a look around.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

You lucky bastard.  

I just bought 10 of those guys on aquabid and I am still awaiting the arrival. Should be here tomorrow so I am very anxious. 
:drinkers:


----------

